# Free Photoshop elements upgrade



## Overread (Mar 11, 2009)

And I am not joking:
Elements Tools

note that its 3rd party and when I first ran elements (6 on vista) it did crash the first time I ran it, but second run its all smooth and the features are present and work well. This really adds a lot to elements and certainly lets you put off having to upgrade the program. I have tried quite a few of these upgrade sorts and this if the first one I have found that includes it all (and its a tiny download as well)

Just a point but the instructions in the download might seem a bit complicated - its mostly as all the formatting is lost. Just go through and add some spaces and new lines and it will all make more sense


----------



## KylePeterson (Mar 12, 2009)

How did you install it?  I'm not sure where to put these files


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2009)

the notepad file in the download lists the install points -but its a little bit garbled (ie its lost its formatting so its a little tricky to read). Give me a few days (when I can get back to my main computer with the files on it) and I will see if I can help - as a point there is an install page on the website here - which might be a good starting point in the mean time:
Elements Toolshttp://davev.smugmug.com/photos/465467641_pE74d-O.jpg


----------

